# 55 gallon mbuna tank journal (with questions)



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone!

I've recently taken up the hobby and decided to keep a 55 gallon mbuna tank. The purpose of this post is to get as much critique from the community as possible so i can avoid killing our little friends :fish: and hopefully even let them thrive on my first tank. If I do miss out on anything or if it seems like I've been misinformed please point it out.

Lastly, I will be putting in all the resources that I thought were helpful to me to help out other hobbyists who might be in the same boat as I.

*Current Questions*
Do I need to setup a fry tank in case one of my females carry?

Is food variety important? If so do I just alternate the food?
How do I feed spirulina? How often and do I mix it with anything?
Could someone check the foods I listed below and see if they are ok? And if so how do I schedule my feedings?

Are there prettier mbunas that I can put in place of the albino greshakei?

*Current State*
I'm fully cycled for my intended bioload and waiting on the arrival of my stock.



*Tank*
Glass Aquarium - 36x21x18 inches - approximately 55 gallons
Filter - Eheim Classic 600 - I loaded my filter with ceramic rings at the bottom layer and Seachem Matrix somewhere in the middle

From what I've read 
-You need around 5x water turnaround per hour. The Eheim Classic 600 is a cannister filter that can do 250G per hour. 
- Cichlid tanks need a minimum of 55 gallons

*How to setup an African Cichlid tank from scratch by Marc Boulton - http://bit.ly/1GOZYQd
*How to get crystal clear water by Marc Boulton - http://bit.ly/1IzgRAC

*Hardscaping*

I got some petrified rock from a landscaper. 


My first setup, after watching the video by Marc Boulton I decided to rescape and add more hiding places. 


My current setup is posted above.

*Do they really need hiding places by Marc Boulton - http://bitly.com/1c6ScHm
*How to Hardscape your aquarium - http://bit.ly/1FG1O7k
*How to aquascape a cichlid habitat - http://bit.ly/1dD0lnq
*Suitability of Rocks by our own Bob Wyllie - http://bit.ly/1OPdpGZ

*Cycling*

Tried as I may I couldn't find ammonium hydroxide where I am, so I couldn't do fishless cycling. I ended up seeding ceramic rings and seachem matrix in my friend's arowana tank. Then slowly added fish to handle my intended bioload. One of the helpful tips I got starting out was just because a tank was cycled doesn't mean it can handle your intended number of fish.

This is what my tank looked like with no fish or beneficial bacteria. Ammonia-Nitrite-Nitrates all zero ppm. 


I added API Quick Start and a 6 Harlequin Rasboras and got these readings after a week. Zero ammonia, some nitrites but no nitrates. 


After adding in the seeded ceramic rings and seachem matrix, I let it cycle for a couple more weeks then slowly added fish until I hit 15 Harlequin Rasboras and 20 Swordtails. Zero ammonia, zero nitrites and presence of nitrates.



*A good resource on fishless cycling - http://bitly.com/1cOqIUW
*How to seed a new aquarium (basically what I did - http://bitly.com/19PymeR

*Stocking*

After a lot of research I've settled on these. (thanks to Fogelhound for correcting my ratios)

15 Pseudotropheus demasoni http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p_demasoni.php
(3m 12 f)

8 Labidochromis Caeruleus http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1669
(2m 6f)

4 Albino Metraclima greshakei http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=794
(1m 3f)

What I know so far
- Don't mix different species of Labidochromis
- Don't mix similar color or patterned cichlids
- 1m to 4 f ratio 
- Rule of thumb for number of fish (Tank Volume/2) = stocking level

*Feeding*

New Life Spectrum Feed Formula 1mm sinking pellets - http://bitly.com/1KCKcZX
Sera Granugreen - http://bitly.com/1JgNWzs\
O.S.I Ocean Stars Cichlid Pellets - http://bitly.com/1GP56Uu

Spirulina flakes

Home made food (brine shrimp, brocolli, garlic, cucumber) - http://bitly.com/1JgOF3F

*Maintenance*

-20% water change every 3 days
- API Stress Coat every water change - http://bitly.com/1KCLswj
- Seachem Cichlid Lake Salts every water change - http://bitly.com/1GP5EK3
- Seachem Cichlid Trace Elements once we per week - http://bitly.com/1zn6bmy


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

You will need another tank if you want to raise fry.
A good staple food has the variety and the spirulina built in, feed 1X daily.
A 55G is usually 48x12. For a 36" footprint I'd change the stock list.
I like 8X hourly turnover from my filters.
Change 50% weekly and no additives are necessary except dechlorinator.


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Welcome to Cichlid-forum!
> 
> You will need another tank if you want to raise fry.
> A good staple food has the variety and the spirulina built in, feed 1X daily.
> ...


Hi DJ,

Thanks!!!

What size tank do you recommend for fry?

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/converter/volume-calculator.php I used this to calculate my tank volume. It actually gives 58.1 gallons. Do you suggest changing my stocking because of the length of the tank?

Regarding the filters I can get the smaller Eheim 400 to supplement.

About the additives, I already bought the Seachem trace and salt.  Would this help them in terms of color and overall health? Or is it a marketing gimmick?

Thank you for the reply!!

Cheers,

Leon


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes we stock by footprint...especially length. Gallons and height don't really allow more or larger fish to be stocked.

A 20G can usually handle one batch of fry from the day spit until you can sell them six months later.

If your water does not need supplements (your tap pH looked fine) they are not helpful. The fish are better off with consistent readings than supplements that can fluctuate. And if you did need a pH boost, baking soda works just as well.

The best thing for color and health is clean water.


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Yes we stock by footprint...especially length. Gallons and height don't really allow more or larger fish to be stocked.
> 
> A 20G can usually handle one batch of fry from the day spit until you can sell them six months later.
> 
> ...


The fish I really like are dems and labs, could you suggest a stocking quantity for my tank?

Gotcha on the additives.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Shoot to end up with 12 demasoni and a trio of labs after removing extra males. I just let the fish tell me who are the extra males as they mature. Those numbers won't work for other species.


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Shoot to end up with 12 demasoni and a trio of labs after removing extra males. I just let the fish tell me who are the extra males as they mature. Those numbers won't work for other species.


 Do you have a suggested starting stock quantity? Not sure how many fish I'll end up transferring.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I usually go with 2X the females so 22 demasoni and I'd do 5 labs.


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> I usually go with 2X the females so 22 demasoni and I'd do 5 labs.


Hi DJ!

Still on my trip but changed my order and I'm now waiting for 22 demasonis and 5 labs! One week till I get all my fish! At what point should I consider rehoming the "excess" fish?

Cheers,

Leon


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

On a side note, I'm guessing there's no way to edit my first post? I was planning on updating the first post so I can put in the proper information for reference.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No you only have a minute or two to edit posts.

Remove the extra males as they mature and the group rejects them. You will see the sub-doms lurking under the surface. Be prompt so they don't sicken and infect the tank. You have to tear down the tank a LOT with demasoni. :thumb:


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks DJ! You've been great help in setting up my first mbuna tank. When you say TEAR down my tank do you mean changing the layout? Or restocking? :-?

Is there a good article on how to stock? What species go together? I've read the article on the site, but I was wondering if there was anything else that had specie compatibility, stocking quantity per specie etc etc..

***UPDATE

*Tank*

I will be adding an Eheim 400 to my current setup to get 8x per hour water flow.

*Feeding*

I will just finish these:

Sera Granugreen - http://bitly.com/1JgNWzs\
O.S.I Ocean Stars Cichlid Pellets - http://bitly.com/1GP56Uu

(Has anyone had experience with these? Or can give me feedback on these two? Should I even use the bottles I already have? )

Then my staple food will be:

New Era Rift Lake Green Cichlid Grazer 
New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula 1mm Sinking Freshwater Pet Food

*Maintenance*
I will no longer be adding these. 
- Seachem Cichlid Lake Salts every water change - http://bitly.com/1GP5EK3
- Seachem Cichlid Trace Elements once we per week - http://bitly.com/1zn6bmy


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In order to net those 8 extra males you will have to remove all the rocks 8 times. Plus any other time someone is sick or you have a survivor male, etc.

The cookie cutter tanks in the CF Library are pretty good for stocking. There are so many combos it would be hard to write an article that covers everything. Best to post your stocking list here for Member help.


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh wow. Can you give me the reason why I have to remove all the rocks 8 times to remove the 8 males?

Or when someone is sick? If one of them gets sick don't I just have to quarantine?


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

Yeah, but you have to catch him/her to move them to the other tank... which will prove difficult with decorations


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

Aaron S said:


> Yeah, but you have to catch him/her to move them to the other tank... which will prove difficult with decorations


Oh gotcha thanks!!


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Welcome to Cichlid-forum!
> 
> You will need another tank if you want to raise fry.
> A good staple food has the variety and the spirulina built in, feed 1X daily.
> ...


Hi DJ!

I will be getting the Eheim 350 to add to my Eheim 600 to get to the 8x hourly turnover for my tank.

1. Since my Eheim 600 is already cycled do I just "slap this one on" ?

2. What filter stack do you use? Should I set it up similarly for my second canister?

The Eheim filter I bought came with (top to bottom) Carbon pad, fine pad, 3 coarse pads.

https://www.eheim.com/en_GB/products/technology/external-filters/classic-600

I did some modifications to the Eheim 600 so now my filter has (top to bottom) - Carbon pad>fine pad>Seachem Matrix > Coarse Pad >Ceramic Rings 
I basically took out two coarse pads to put in the ceramic rings and seachem matrix.

3. Do I take out the carbon pads after a while?

Thanks Again! Will be getting my fish this weekend!

Cheers,

Leon


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

1-yes
2-I use what the manufacturer provides or recommends. Different filters push the water in different directions so you can't decide on a favorite stack and then use it unless you have the same filters.
3-i don't use carbon

When I have an empty tray I use Eheim SubstratPro (sintered glass) or a generic equivalent.


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

Update:

Just came back from a trip and found that all the harlequin rasboras and swordtails (that I'm temporarily holding in there) were in good shape but were a little overfed due to the auto feeder. So I did a 60% water change and a lot of vacuuming. I must've pushed the vac too hard on the glass panel because the sealant came loose    

I woke up this morning and my office was flooded. Hooked up the Eheim 600 to my brother's arowana tank and drained my 55 gal.

I will be shopping around today for a new tank. I'm just gonna take this as a golden opportunity to buy a new one.

I might open a can of worms here... but what's the perfect size for a mbuna tank? 6 foot tank maybe? I'm thinking of just getting one custom.

For my original 55gal I was planning on dems and labs because I love the contrast of blue and yellow. I've been doing more research during the course of my trip and I discovered that there's Saulosi, Zebra chilumba Luwino etc.. etc.. Once I decide on the size I'll redo my stocking.


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

Actually I'll make another thread for this, might get confusing and DJ might kick me out haha


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

Ok let's try this again. Rebuilt my tank from the bottom up and now we're back in business. I've bought a Eheim Classic 350 to add to my Eheim Classic 600 for this tank to get 8x water turnover per hour that DJ recommended. I'll be putting in media from established tanks because my fish have been waiting for me for a week. Will update photos again this weekend when I put my fish in.


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

Would putting 5 dems per bag be enough for a 40 minute transport of the fish?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

So the 55 that was leaking is now properly sealed?

How large are the demasoni that are to be bagged?


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> So the 55 that was leaking is now properly sealed?
> 
> How large are the demasoni that are to be bagged?


Hi Iggy!

It was an old tank handed down to me by a friend (est late 90s), this tank in the photo is a brand new one I just had made.

The dems are around 1-1.25 inches. labs are around the same size if not a little bigger.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That bagging will be fine.


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> That bagging will be fine.


Awesome thanks!


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

Any last minute advice from the experienced/moderators here? I want to make sure I have zero casualties and that the 22 dems and 5 labs settle in nicely. Also at what size can I start venting Dems and Labs? I asked my friend (who owns the LFS) I'm buying it from and he said they're not ready for venting just yet.


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

After almost two months of preparing the tank they are here!


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

Right of the bat these 2 start competing for the same cave, they are getting nippy. They're both trying to be tank bullies I think. How do you guys normally handle this? Just let them be? They're still at it haha


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I would let them be for now. That's very typical mbuna behavior. Tank looks nice!


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I would let them be for now. That's very typical mbuna behavior. Tank looks nice!


Ok will do that. Thanks!!


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> No you only have a minute or two to edit posts.
> 
> Remove the extra males as they mature and the group rejects them. You will see the sub-doms lurking under the surface. Be prompt so they don't sicken and infect the tank. You have to tear down the tank a LOT with demasoni. :thumb:


Hi DJ,

For Yellow Labs If they have dots on their anal fin that makes them a male right? I think I have 2 males with my 5 group. Should I take out the less dominant one? Basically the one that gets chased away all the time.

With the demasonis I see what youmean by letting the fish tell you who the sub doms or other males are. Should I start trying to vent the males that get chased away?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Egg spots do not indicate gender. If you have too many males most often the sub-dominant male is kept lurking under the surface. Just net him and wait for the next reject until the colony is satisfied.

Just chasing is normal. But when the fish has to hide most of the time he will be exhausted and can become sick.


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Egg spots do not indicate gender. If you have too many males most often the sub-dominant male is kept lurking under the surface. Just net him and wait for the next reject until the colony is satisfied.
> 
> Just chasing is normal. But when the fish has to hide most of the time he will be exhausted and can become sick.


So basically the ones that end up lurking under the surface, and those that get pushed to hiding all the time?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, but the lurking is the hiding. Most of them don't hide all the time in the caves or rocks. The harassed ones lurk under the surface or could be high up behind a heater or filter intake. Not in the rocks.


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Yes, but the lurking is the hiding. Most of them don't hide all the time in the caves or rocks. The harassed ones lurk under the surface or could be high up behind a heater or filter intake. Not in the rocks.


DJ I'd like to take a break from this thread and say thanks. The first hand information you and the other people in this forum has been invaluable. I'm a voracious reader and these are information I could not find in articles.

There was one demasoni last night that lurked behind the filter intake and the surface. I managed to scoop him out and transfer him to my other tank. He was very weak when I got him, he didn't make it through the night. I'm not sure if he was weak in the first place, or the other tank still hasn't been properly set up.

I was trying to scoop this guy out






He's larger than the rest and he's been bullying everyone. From what I've gathered from the other thread he's a hybrid, gonna give him away tonight.


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

I specifically asked for Juvies but I think what I got were half adults of different sizes. After I take out the hybrid ( if it's indeed a hybrid), should I add 2 more to replace them?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This is why many don't like to keep demasoni. You have to tear down the tank a lot. You want to end up with at least 12 demasoni after removing extra males. Usually we buy like 18 unsexed juveniles to end up with 3m:9f but it's a lot of work.


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> This is why many don't like to keep demasoni. You have to tear down the tank a lot. You want to end up with at least 12 demasoni after removing extra males. Usually we buy like 18 unsexed juveniles to end up with 3m:9f but it's a lot of work.


Hi DJ,

As of now I'm still up for the challenge  I'll take out the hybrid, after that I'll be down to 20 dems and 5 labs.


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

*Week 2*

It's been a lot of fun so far, I've rearranged the rocks every water change. Having a bucketful of tiny rocks makes it easy for me to change the scape. The 2 boulders basically stay put.

I've been wanting to get some green algae. If you look closely I got some brown algae starting to cover the rocks. I'm keeping my lights for longer periods of time. I hope I get some green algae soon.

I've been feeding NLS 15-30 seconds twice per day. My mbuna have gotten noticeably fatter. Also I saw a pair of dems and a pair of labs spawning today!  That was quick!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not change the rocks with every water change. It never allows a pecking order and territories to form. It would also slow to stop the growth of algae.

I'd feed 1X daily or even less (some fast the fish 1 day/week or more).

They look happy!


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> I would not change the rocks with every water change. It never allows a pecking order and territories to form. It would also slow to stop the growth of algae.
> 
> I'd feed 1X daily or even less (some fast the fish 1 day/week or more).
> 
> They look happy!


I look forward to feeding time too much, I might do 2 10/15 second feedings to avoid over feeding 

Regarding rescaping, how often would you recommend? I water change 20%-30% every 3/4 days. I thought it would be a good way to manage their aggression 

I thought they looked happy  :dancing: :fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I never rescape as every time you do the fight for territories restarts.


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

Trying out Aquarium photography, I need to get an optical trigger for my flash.

Also.... is that bloat?  On the main fish, never seen it before so I'm not sure.

I see two dems with nipped fins, is this normal? It's a minor nip on them both, like they each got a mouthful.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

An occasional nipped fin is normal. I don't see what you are looking at on the main fish, but bloat is not really visible.


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> An occasional nipped fin is normal. I don't see what you are looking at on the main fish, but bloat is not really visible.


A couple of my Dems have a white bump near the anal pore, I think that's what I was looking at. Still can't figure out what it is.

For the extra males I need to take out, when they lurk are they normally weakened? The only one that did that was during the first week of me having the tank. He wasn't swimming fast enough so I was able to scoop him out without ripping the tank apart.

If they're indeed an "extra" male, will they be this lethargic? I ask because I'm wondering how i'll be able to take them out when they start lurking if they're still agile. Even if I take the tank apart they'll be all huddled together and swimming fast, how do I tell them apart?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This is why people don't always like keeping demasoni. You have to tear down the tank to catch him. They have slight differences in markings on tail and gill plate. You may have to sift through until you find him.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Leonic said:


> A couple of my Dems have a white bump near the anal pore, I think that's what I was looking at. Still can't figure out what it is.


They could be females with their ovipositor starting to descend. See if any of the males seem extra aggressive in general and especially interested in the females with the bumps.
Could be something else too - I can't say for sure from that picture


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

Kanorin said:


> Leonic said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of my Dems have a white bump near the anal pore, I think that's what I was looking at. Still can't figure out what it is.
> ...


Everyone seems fine, I think you're right about that.


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

*Week 3*

Everyone seems happy so far.

*Feeding*
I've been feeding once NLS Cichlid Formula once a day for 30 seconds, if I feed twice I limit it to 10 seconds then I scoop it out.

*Maintenance*
I've been doing 40% WCs on Thursdays and Sundays. Currently using a manual siphon, have a python on order.

*Stocking*

I'm at 20 Demasonis and 5 Labs. Shooting for 12 Dems, 3 Labs.

Do you guys see any I need to cull? Looking for more experienced eyes to tell me


----------

